# Какой метод операции при грыжах L4-S1 выбрать и вообще стоит ли её делать?



## Льё (29 Июн 2019)

Доброго времени!
Вложение фото
Интересно услышать мнение специалистов с целью дальнейших действий и выбора метода операции.
Грыжа мпд дала о себе знать ещё в 2014 году, тогда ещё не знала, думала, люмбалгия. За неделю само прошло, но сохранилось чувство натяжения в левой ноге при наклоне. В мае 2018 снова "прострелило", причём не поняла с чего, по не знанию усерднее стала вытягиваться на йоге, растиралась согревающими, обезболивающими. Тянуло сильно ногу, немного прихрамывала, само не прошло, обратилась через месяц к неврологу. МРТ показало грыжу L5-S1 5-6мм с ущемлением корешка и сужением дурального пространства, и протрузию L4-L5 3мм. Московский нейрохирург направил на операцию, а невролог утешил и предложил попробовать консервативное лечение. НПВС, миорелаксанты при обострении и витаминки раз в полгода(были уже кокарнит, келтикан комплекс и комбелипен). Курс электрофареза с карипазимом в ноябре дал улучшение по ощущениям: иррадиирование в левую ногу уже не по всей, а до ягодицы), в марте курс из 20 процедур повторили. В конце апреля после неправильного подъёма в наклоне (электронные весы для человека) впервые защемило так, что нога онемела до пальцев,что хромала после сидения, сидя нога ныла. Онемение и хромота прошли после стандартного курса противоспалительной терапии. В мае купила игольчатый аппликатор, после него тоже чувствуется облегчение. 
Но в целом, обострения случались раза 3 за год, в остальное время дискомфорт только при наклоне с прямыми ногами. Направили 3июня снова на мрт чтобы увидеть динамику. И вот огорчение :грыжи выросли на 3мм каждая. Теперь уже все твердят, что операции не избежать.
Вы солидарны?
Знаю, что есть несколько методов операции. Но мне предложили в Москве операцию с силиконовыми имплантами (300-400тыс за два, но я потяну, только если кредит брать). Врач убедил, что без них позвонок об позвонк тереться будет, показал даже на макете. В области же оперируют без имплантов (врач был неразговорчив, ход не раскрыл).
Так как правильнее? Или в первом случае удаляют полностью диск, а во втором только само выпячивание?
Кстати, технология ещё не дошла до того, чтобы разрушенный диск просто заполнять уругим содержимым (типа как заменители синовиальной жидкости для колена)?
Каким из двух способов( может вообще третьим) лучше оперироваться в моем случае? На то, что она рассосется и диск восстановится без оперативного вмешательства, вообще не надеяться?
И ещё, после операции и реабилитации, разрешается ли и будет ли возможность снова бегать, прыгать(на батуте) , ездить верхом (не спорт),йогой заниматься, вернуть умение садиться на шпагат и вставать на мостик? В общем, жить нормальной, интересной жизнью для меня? Или даже после реабилитации ограничения и нужно помнить и беречься?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июн 2019)

Выложите снимки МРТ.


----------



## La murr (29 Июн 2019)

@Льё, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Льё (30 Июн 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Выложите снимки МРТ.


Снимки по ссылке на гугл-диск


----------



## Льё (2 Июл 2019)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1--aHW1v6NnxrwKjXjrI1nnPmtTtnzDw3


----------



## 32Ольга (2 Июл 2019)

@Льё, вообще за год при правильном лечении и поведении грыжи уменьшаются. У Вас если сравнить МРТ прошлого года и новое, грыжи увеличились. Значит что-то где-то Вы неправильно делали.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Июл 2019)

Да, уже, оказывается, не только "силиконовые сиськи любит наш народ", а еще и силиконовые МПД! 
Интересно, а что по поводу последних думают уважаемые нейрохирурги, консультирующие на форуме?


----------

